# Can you dent a muscle?



## siv (Aug 13, 2006)

I crashed on/over a log I never saw throwing me down on a rock, I also didnt get my feet unclipped so it was a little of everything. My leg is actually grooved or dented on the outside of my right leg where theres barely any meat. It still hurts twoo weeks later and I can still feel a divot there. So, can you dent a muscle or is it something else?


----------



## jimmydean012 (Mar 31, 2007)

I don't have an answer to your question, but when I got into a car accident my leg/shin hit the underside of the dash, leaving a divot. That was about a year ago and its still there.


----------



## hanssc (Jul 30, 2006)

I got hit really hard on the shin a few years back and it hurt bad for a couple of months everytime I'd stand up. The pain would come on strong about 30 seconds after standing and would last about 30 + seconds as I recall. Almost enough to make me yell. The dent finally went away after a couple of years and the pain lasted over 6 months, but not too bad after a while. 
I got X rayed twice (concerned about getting a clot since a friend died from that) and they didn't really see anything, though from the symptoms the Dr. suspected a hairline crack in the bone. I could feel every bump while riding for the first few weeks.
Moral of the story, watch out for huge Ford pick up trucks going down the wrong side of the road while you are doing a track stand waiting at a stop sign. I couldn't move, I was just stuck there while the IDIOT plowed into me and knocked me back 20 feet....
Good luck with it / get better soon!
Hans


----------



## JJGNC (Dec 25, 2006)

*Yes, you can...*



siv said:


> I crashed on/over a log I never saw throwing me down on a rock, I also didnt get my feet unclipped so it was a little of everything. My leg is actually grooved or dented on the outside of my right leg where theres barely any meat. It still hurts twoo weeks later and I can still feel a divot there. So, can you dent a muscle or is it something else?


About two years ago, I flipped over my handlebars on a noob biking expedition. I went up and then ended up back on top of the bike, and my left muscle on the front near the shin impacted the frame and dented immediately. Nothing was broken, but I had a pretty good hematoma for a while. The muscle is still slightly dented. Get used to the dent..it's probably there for good...but it will subside some after it heals. Also, I don't trust clips. If I crash, I'd rather be thrown clear than end up all tangled up with the bike.


----------



## frdfandc (Sep 5, 2007)

14 years ago I was out fishing with a few friends of mine. We were wading in the water (Only knee deep across the entire water) Well, I went to step up on a rock, but slipped off of it due to moss on it. Smashed my shin into the rock. Still have the indentation as of now.


----------



## pipes10 (Mar 11, 2007)

jjgnc hinted towards a hematoma which is more than likely correct...but the muscle isn't dented it's just a localized pooling of blood cause by trauma...u may be able to feel the hematoma's borders (hard) then a soft spot within them...for some it goes away within a few weeks but for others it takes years and for some they never really go away fully


----------



## Blister Butt (Jul 20, 2005)

*Try massage*

About three months ago I had a hellacious OTB wreck and bashed my forearm on a big, jagged rock. Luckily no bones broke, and luckily it was my forearm instead of my face. But the spot where the arm took the hit did this weird thing where the muscle sort of bunched up at the edge of the place where I hit, leaving a dent where the rock had been and these two hideous ragged lumps (like twin tibetan mountain peaks) on the edge. Well, it became apparent that the lumps weren't going anywhere as time went on, so I took to giving them a vigorous and fairly deep massage (never anything painful) for about ten minutes, three times a day. Gradually the lumps began to move back over into the divot and now my forearm looks fairly normal again. I'm still doing the massage to kind of even out the area, as it was pretty bumpy and strange looking for a while, and it seems to be working. Good luck.

--Rev. B Butt


----------



## Locoman (Jan 12, 2004)

You can dislocate fat to leave a dent.


----------



## Cato (Feb 25, 2004)

*Yup*

Last November I went down on my left side and the outside of my hip/thigh slammed into a rock that was 4 inches above the dirt. It hurt like hell and it started swelling up right away. I walked it off and finished the ride. The bump was so big I couldn't put on a pair of jeans. The bruise was enormous and it took on a life of it's own. It took about 6 months for the swelling to go down all the way, but it left a big dent that's permanent. I went to an orthopedist to check it out, he said that a hard impact can kill fat cells...he suggested liposuction around the dent to even it out. Now if I could just get my insurance company to pay for it....


----------

